# Cox/eldon 1/32 anglewinder?



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Anybody ever seen one of these? I'm at a flea market and there's a pair of them. Looks like an old Eldon 1/32 sliding wheelbase with an angled motor. Bodies are a Porsche and a Mclaren (I think) with a cox sticker...


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Hard to tell W?O pic but a guess is Cox Home set cars from the later years ( late 60's early 70's).
COM


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Yeah I wanted to snap a pic but the vendor looked like he wanted me to either buy it or move the heck along. Anyways I found an article with what I think was some background:

http://www.slotcartalk.com/slotcartalk/showthread.php?349-cox-eldon-anglewinder&

tl;dr: a guy who was involved with Eldon and Cox (Phillipe de Lespinay, FWIW) at the time those came out hated them so much that he refuses to have his name associated with anything about them...

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Finally found a pic. The chassis looked like this one:

http://www.vintage-slot-car-racing....o/cox_chevrolet_camaro_slot_car_underside.jpg

or this one:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-32-SLOT-C...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Anything special? Should I have picked up the two cars for 30 bucks? Too late now, just asking for future reference... though if that dune buggy didn't go for $6.99 (twice, that's the relisted auction) then maybe that is an indication...

--rick


----------



## RMMseven (Oct 22, 2004)

Cox bought the Eldon tooling in the early 70s. The track was modified slightly so the joints would be smoother. The Eldon plastic chassis was also modified at some point to have the angle-winder type of chassis. And they did make a set with rather simplistic models of the 1972 Can-Am Porsche 917-10K and McLaren M20 racecars. Nothing really special or valuable.


----------

